# Reinstalled WIN7... onboard audio no longer working



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)

I've had problems with my onboard audio not working in the past but never after installing a fresh OS. I have front and rear inputs and my audio manager is detecting neither. I've installed realtek ac97 codec and high def audio but to no avail. The weird this is, is that I have gotten it to work twice in the last week by screwing with the realtek options, rebooting, changing bios defaults. Both times however they go back to not wanting when i turn back on my comp after I had shut it down for the night. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2013)

first of all fill out System Specs bcs giving me a motherboard name and model will help alot, plus maybe a bios update will work, but first finding the right driver will also help.

if u r sure it's a Realtek ALC codec on the board here r for Windows 7, Vista and so on...

v2.71 32bit: http://www.filehippo.com/download_realtek_high_definition_audio_vista/
v2.71 64bit: http://www.filehippo.com/download_realtek_high_definition_audio_vista_64/

as far as ino v2.71 is the newest...

or u can go here and download the Driver only, i personally use that one bcs i don't need alot of extras...

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)

just put my specs up. Im pretty sure i installed the correct driver ill put up a picture of what im looking at currently


----------



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)

heres a better one hopefully


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2013)

do u have anything plugged in to the rear jack connectors at the back?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> do u have anything plugged in to the rear jack connectors at the back?



Doesn't look that way does it as normally the jacks in use are highlighted and they're not in his case.


----------



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)

I have headphones in the front and speakers in the rear jack. my computer seems to not be detecting them this is where im lost


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 23, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Doesn't look that way does it as normally the jacks in use are highlighted and they're not in his case.



the last pc i reinstalled with windows 7, i needed to plug in speakers/headphone to make windows see them...


----------



## bencrutz (Aug 23, 2013)

from the realtek control panel (Realtek HD Audio Manager) click th folder icon (upper right) and check the *Disable front panel jack detection* option


----------



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2013)

Unplug your front panel at the header see if it works


----------



## blueacres (Aug 23, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Unplug your front panel at the header see if it works



Jester what do you mean at the header? do you mean unplug the front panel audio from the motherboard?

I disabled the front jack detection and now i get this. Still no sound in front or back im going to try and restart without any speakers/headphones in and then replug em in and see what happens.


----------

